# Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-



## LePetit (12. August 2014)

*Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*

Hey Leute,
Ich bin ziemlich neu hier im Forum aber hab schon einige Tage recherchiert und festgestellt das es schon haufenweise Beiträge zur Corsair H100i gibt.
Nichts desto trotz hoffe ich das ihr euch erbarmt und mir doch helft. 
Und zwar baue ich mir einen neuen Gaming-PC und suche immer noch nach der geeigneten Kühlung.
Mein Build seit wie folgt aus:
Intel i7 7790k (Devils Canyon) 
Asus VII Maximus Hero
CM Storm Trooper Full Tower
R9 290 Trix-X OC
Win 8.1

Ich habe vor die CPU zu übertakten auf so etwa 4,8 Ghz +/- 0,2 Ghz

Ich habe mir nun  schon reichlich Reviews der Corsair H100i angesehen und festgestellt das dass Teil wohl doch nicht der Oberhammer ist.(Link software Bug bei Win 8.1, Pumpen Geräusch etc.) Lässt sich zwar alles iwie regeln aber ist lästig. Dennoch war sie bisher mein Favorit, weil ich ungern so ein Kollosus von Luftkühlung einbauen möchte.
Meine Frage jetzt, könnt ihr mir Alternativen empfehlen oder muss es dann doch ne Lufti werden ? Oder ist die Corsair dann doch zu empfehlen? Ich würde bei der H100i die Fans gegen Noieseblocker PL2 tauschen.  Und ich möchte nicht mehr als 100€ ausgeben.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Grüße,
Petit


----------



## Chrissbg (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*

Ich kann nur allzu gut verstehen das du nicht so ein riesen Trumm mitten über den ganzen schönen, teuren Komponenten haben willst. Aber am einfachsten und am unkompliziertesten ist halt eine ordentliche Luftkühlung.
Du musst vor allem einfach abwägen ob du lieber mehr ausgibst und eventuell ein wenig fummeln musst, dafür der Blick frei ist, oder ob du lieber einmal einbaust und dann keinen Finger mehr rührst. 

Die Asus Boards können die Pumpengeschwindigkeit mittels der Lüftersteuerung direkt regeln und das funktioniert traumhaft!!!!  Eventuelle Pumpengeräusche sind damit sehr leicht auszuschalten. Danke ASUS! 
Ich konnte meine Düsenjet H60 auf meinem Pentium Anniversary auf unhörbar trimmen  Waren nur ca 80 Umdrehungen, also hat sich an der Leistung nichts mit normalen Mitteln messbar verändert 
Du kannst natürlich ein wenig später an eine richtige Wakü denken, muss ja nicht gleich sein, dein Gehäuse würde sich da aufgrund der Größe anbieten.


----------



## Ralle82 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*

Eine (neuere) Alternative wäre die Swiftech H220X (weiß aber nicht, ob die schon lieferbar ist)... Liegt aber etwas über 100,- €!

Gruß
Ralle

P.S.: 4,8 GHz sind glaube ich ohne köpfen der CPU sehr schwer/kaum stabil zum laufen zu bringen - was man so liest ist hier wohl 4,7 Ghz das höchste der Gefühle gewesen


----------



## claster17 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*



Ralle82 schrieb:


> 4,8 GHz sind glaube ich ohne köpfen sehr schwer/kaum stabil zum laufen zu bringen - was man so liest ist hier wohl 4,7 Ghz das höchste der Gefühle gewesen)


 
Ich habe letzten Monat über einen gelesen, der seinen 4790K stabil auf 4,9 GHz geprügelt hat. Das war irgendwo im Official Owners Club. Aber er scheint damit ziemlich alleine dazustehen. An Kühlung und Spannung kann ich mich aber nicht mehr erinnern


----------



## freezy94 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*

Ein mittelmäßiger Luftkühler ist stärker als die H100i.
Ich selbst bin von der H100 und H100i auf z.B. einen Brocken 2 umgestiegen und die Werte sind deutlich besser!


----------



## LePetit (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*



Chrissbg schrieb:


> Du kannst natürlich ein wenig später an eine richtige Wakü denken, muss ja nicht gleich sein, dein Gehäuse würde sich da aufgrund der Größe anbieten.



Danke für deine Antwort 
Also ich bastle gerne an meinem PC aber eine Custom WaKü übersteigt glaube ich meine derzeitigen Fähigkeiten  Deshalb wie du gesagt eher später.
Hast du eine Idee was ich bis dahin verwenden kann? (so 1-2 evtl. sogar 3 Jahre sollte ich damit klarkommen können)


----------



## Ralle82 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*



LePetit schrieb:


> Also ich bastle gerne an meinem PC aber eine Custom WaKü übersteigt glaube ich meine derzeitigen Fähigkeiten


 
Hab ich auch gedacht, ist aber eine Überlegung wert... Es ist bei weitem nicht so kompliziert wie man zunächst meint. Allerdings sollte man schon wertige Komponenten verwenden, sodass dein Budget mit 100,- € hier nicht genügt.


----------



## LePetit (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Ein mittelmäßiger Luftkühler ist stärker als die H100i.
> Ich selbst bin von der H100 und H100i auf z.B. einen Brocken 2 umgestiegen und die Werte sind deutlich besser!


  echt?? o.O das überrascht mich jetzt


----------



## LePetit (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*



Ralle82 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gedacht, ist aber eine Überlegung wert... Es ist bei weitem nicht so kompliziert wie man zunächst meint. Allerdings sollte man schon wertige Komponenten verwenden, sodass dein Budget mit 100,- € hier nicht genügt.




Wie viel müsste ich da einplanen ? 
btw. dein Build is ja mal n hammer !  :O


----------



## Ralle82 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*



LePetit schrieb:


> Wie viel müsste ich da einplanen?


 
Naja, da geht´s natürlich von/bis... ich habe zum Beispiel zu einem Komplett-Set von EKWB gegriffen Klick mich Ich denke aber, du solltest dich hier im Forum zu einzelnen Komponenten beraten lassen... so wird´s evtl. was günstiger...

btw.: Ich hatte auch eine H100i und würde sie eher nicht weiter empfehlen... da gibt es in der Tat kompetentere Luftis


----------



## LePetit (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*



Ralle82 schrieb:


> Naja, da geht´s natürlich von/bis... ich habe zum Beispiel zu einem Komplett-Set von EKWB gegriffen Klick mich Ich denke aber, du solltest dich hier im Forum zu einzelnen Komponenten beraten lassen... so wird´s evtl. was günstiger...


 
Okay danke aber so viel kann ich frühestens nächstes Jahr wieder ausgeben für "nur" ne Kühlung

Irgendeine Alternative bis dahin ?


----------



## Ralle82 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*

Wie oben gesagt, würde ich zu einem kompetenten Luftkühler greifen, da gleiche oder bessere Leistung für weniger Geld (im Hinblick auf die H100i)!


----------



## LePetit (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*



Ralle82 schrieb:


> kompetenten Luftkühler (im Hinblick auf die H100i)!


 wie ein Sivler arrow ? 
Luftkühlung hab ich mich noch nicht so mit bschäftigt und daher recht wenig Ahnung was ich da brauche und was sich Preis Leistungs mäßig Lohnt.....


----------



## Ryle (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*

Zum Beispiel, wobei ich mir zu dem noch andere Lüfter besorgen würde. Alternativen gibt es mehr als genug, musst eben schauen was bei dir ins Case passt und wo genau deine Prioritäten liegen.


----------



## LePetit (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*

Also in men Case passen Kühler mit bis zu: 186mm höhe (laut Hersteller)
mir ist wichtig das er ruhig ist, und vokalem gut kühlt.
ein cooles Aussehen wäre natürlich auch immer Willkommen 
Fällt dir da was ein ?


----------



## Ralle82 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*

Immer gern gewählt


----------



## LePetit (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*

ddddd


----------



## LePetit (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*

ddddd


----------



## LePetit (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*

So, jetzt bin ich aber richtig  
Sorry hab irgendwie wohl den Tab vertauscht.  
Ich glaub der Thermalright passt nicht mit meinem RAM  
Aber das checke ich noch mal genau aus. Danke für den Tipp !


----------



## Chrissbg (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Ein mittelmäßiger Luftkühler ist stärker als die H100i.
> Ich selbst bin von der H100 und H100i auf z.B. einen Brocken 2 umgestiegen und die Werte sind deutlich besser!


 
Also da is dann wohl was falsch gelaufen 
Man kann von Kowaküs halten was man will, aber die Aussage is so wohl nicht so einfach zu halten.

Es gibt gute Sets für einen CPU only Loop ab 250 Euro.


----------



## LePetit (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*



Chrissbg schrieb:


> Also da is dann wohl was falsch gelaufen
> Man kann von Kowaküs halten was man will, aber die Aussage is so wohl nicht so einfach zu halten.



AHA!  Also is ne Wakü doch wieder im Rennen ?
Wie siehts eigentlich aus mit den kleinen Varianten von Corsair der H50 oder H60 ? 
wäre das vllt eine Alternative bis zur Custom WaKÜ ?
Aber wenn die H100i schon nicht mit den wesentlich günstigeren Luftkühlern mithalten kann dann Corsairs kleinen schon gar nicht oder ?


----------



## claster17 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*



LePetit schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich aus mit den kleinen Varianten von Corsair der H50 oder H60 ?
> wäre das vllt eine Alternative bis zur Custom WaKÜ ?


 
Wenn du die CPU so hochzüchten willst, kannst du diese kleinen Dinger gleich vergessen, wenn du gleichzeitig einen leisen Betrieb wünschst


----------



## LePetit (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*



claster17 schrieb:


> Wenn du die CPU so hochzüchten willst, kannst du diese kleinen Dinger gleich vergessen, wenn du gleichzeitig einen leisen Betrieb wünschst



Ok...ja hab ich mir schon gedacht.

Ich sehe gerade: "Intel i7 4790K 4,5GHz 1,15V | bequiet! Dark Rock 3 | 2x 8GiB G.Skill 2400MHz CL10 | Asus Maximus VII Hero | Inno3D GTX780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra
Samsung 840 PRO 256GB | Samsung 840 EVO 500GB | WD Black 3TB | bequiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W | NZXT H440" 

Du hast so ziemlich das selbe build wie ich ! 
Wie läuft es bei dir ? Wie läuft OC mit dem Dark Rock3? Und hast du deine g.skills so gelassen oder die Heatsinks abmontiert ?


----------



## claster17 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*

Hier ein Bild das in etwa zeigt, wie groß der DarkRock3 auf dem M7H aussieht. Es sind noch ein paar Millimeter Platz

http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/5EU67238.jpg


Bezüglich OC habe ich bisher noch nicht viel weiter probiert. In Watchdogs werden ab und zu knapp 80°C erreicht, was ich aber einerseits auf die immense Abwärme der Grafikkarte und andererseits auf die Gehäuseentlüftung, die nur aus einem 140er besteht, zurückführen kann. Wenn ich die vordere Abdeckung meines Gehäuses entferne, wird es aber merklich kühler.

Aber ich kann dir zuliebe probieren, wie viel Spannung ich für 4,7 GHz benötige und welche Temperaturen erreicht werden. Allerdings wurde mir erzählt, dass ich ein überdurchschnittlich gutes Exemplar erwischt habe


----------



## LePetit (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*



claster17 schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild das in etwa zeigt, wie groß der DarkRock3 auf dem M7H aussieht. Es sind noch ein paar Millimeter Platz




Dazwischen ist doch nur ein RAM slot platz oder sehe ich das falsch ? 
Also überdeckt der DR3 eine Bank?
Nein nein musst du auf garkeine fall ! 80°C sind schon viel. 
ich werde auch sicher nicht mit Luftkühlung versuchen an die 4,8 Marke zu kommen. Da leidet nur die CPU drunter.
Wie sieht es Lautstärke mäßig aus ? Ist be quiet tatsächlich quiet ?

Vielen Dank erstmal für den Rat und das Bild 
Aber es fällt mir echt scher da so ein klotz über die hälfte des Mainboards zu stülpen


----------



## claster17 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*

Nur der erste RAM Slot wird überdeckt. Die anderen drei sind frei.

Zur Lautstärke des Kühlers kann leider nicht allzu viel sagen, da dieser nach dem Netzteil höchstwahrscheinlich die leiseste Komponente meines Systems darstellt.

Edit: Bei 100% ist der Lüfter schon deutlich aus dem Gehäuse heraus zu hören, wenn alles andere im Idle ist. Bis 60% kann ich den CPU-Lüfter nicht von anderen Geräuschquellen unterscheiden

Wie bereits gesagt, wird die CPU ohne die Abwärme der Grafikkarte nur etwa 60-70°C warm, da erstere etwa 40°C warme Luft zum Atmen abbekommt


----------



## freezy94 (13. August 2014)

Da ist nichts schief gelaufen, die H100(i) kommt (wenn überhaupt) an die Leistung eines potenten Luftkühlers für rund 40 Euro. Sie wird aber NIEMALS eine richtige WaKü ersetzen können. Die Foren sind davon überfüllt und bestätigen dies allesamt (außer natürlich, wer hätte es gedacht, die meisten Besitzer).

Hol dir lieber etwas in dem Bereich von 40-80 Euro als Luftkühlung. Vorallem übergangsweise ist eine Anschaffung der Kompakt-WaKü völlig fehl am Platz.

Der DR P3 ist zum Beispiel eine super alternative. Den Brocken 2 kann man versetzt montieren, so kannst du auch hohe RAMs einbauen. Ansonsten gibt es noch die High-End-Kühlungen (Noctura & Co.).

Ob eine echte WaKü dir die Vorteile verspricht du dir die wünscht solltest du vorher mit dir abmachen. Hier gibt es unter der Kategorie Wasserkühlungen eine super Anleitung (bin am Handy, kanns nicht raussuchen aber das findest du). Dort steht genau drin, wann dir eine WaKü z.B. nützt.

Desweiteren: Zu behaupten, dass die H100i leistungsstärker als ein Brocken 2 oder Macho ist, ist einfach gelogen. 
Eine Kompaktwakü bringt mMn eher viel für GPUs (wenn man daran Interesse zeigt, das ist jedoch ein anderes Thema).


----------



## LePetit (13. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair WaKÜ/ Luftkühlung Abhilfe  -das alte Thema-*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Da ist nichts schief gelaufen, die H100(i) kommt (wenn überhaupt) an die Leistung eines potenten Luftkühlers für rund 40 Euro. Sie wird aber NIEMALS eine richtige WaKü ersetzen können. Die Foren sind davon überfüllt und bestätigen dies allesamt (außer natürlich, wer hätte es gedacht, die meisten Besitzer).



Super ! Vielen Dank. Ich denke ich werde mir etwas aus dem be quiet Sortiment suchen den Dark Rock 3 evtl. da ich ja etwas schön leises suche.


----------

